# Davis Vegetable Pain Killer large Iron Pontil



## RIBottleguy (Dec 28, 2010)

This one has been on my want list for quite some time.  Didn't expect to win it but got lucky!  Measure's 8 1/4" tall.  There is also an open pontiled version that I'm not willing to spend $400 on.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice bottle!...Lauren found a smaller flatter size, at that last corner city lot dig we were on in early November. Your bottle has a great look to it.


----------



## CHRISTHEHAWK (Dec 29, 2010)

Sweet bottle !


----------



## cookie (Dec 29, 2010)

here's an interesting 5" bottle Davis bottle...


----------



## cookie (Dec 29, 2010)

base...


----------



## cryptic (Dec 31, 2010)

I find lots of these around here but they don't have the pontil mark.  Maybe i should start keeping them instead of tossing them aside?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 31, 2010)

The 4.75-5" size of the Davis Pain Killers are some of the most commonly seen pontiled medicines on ebay.  There are thousands out there, but they're still desirable because of the pontil.  Larger sizes are more valuable, especially the iron pontiled 6-7" ones.  There is also and abundance of early hinge-molded ones which I really like since they're crude and not as expensive.  
 As far as rarities, there's one with "pain killer" embossed on both side panels that is rare, and I've seen a citron yellow one that is also rare.  

 I probably wouldn't keep more than five of the common 1890s sizes, but hold onto the older versions.  They have character and if you want to sell them, just let me know!


----------



## CHRISTHEHAWK (Jan 20, 2011)

Are you sure that the bottle is iron pontiled, it looks as though someone took a dremmel tool to the bottom.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, I'm sure.  There are traces of iron if you look hard enough (might be hard to see in the picture).  I also bought it from one of the most respected bottle sellers on ebay.


----------



## Wangan (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn`t know a pontil had a mold seam running through it.I guess I need to study more.[&o]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 20, 2011)

The majority of pontil marked rectangular medicines I have seen have a diagonal hinge mold seam on the bottom.  There are some with key molds, cup molds, and post molds but they seem less common.
 On some bottles the seam is obscurred and hard to see.


----------

